# Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe



## austriacarp (19. Aug. 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe heute den Schlammsauger von einen Bekannten gesehen den er bei seinen Teichbauer gekauft hat. Das Teil sieht aus wie eine stink normale Gartenpumpe (Motor mit angeflanschter Pumpe) Nun meine Frage hat schon jemand eine Gartenpumpe zum absaugen des Bodens verwendet. Hätte mir gedacht das ich den Schmutz vom Boden mit der Pumpe über den Filter laufen lasse. Braucht man da eine spezielle pumpenkammer oder funktioniert da jede Gartenpumpe. Von Gardena gibt es so viel ich weiß auch so einen Schlammfilter der mit einer Gartenpumpe betrieben wird. Wenn jemand mit so was Erfahrung hat bitte ich um ein paar Tipps.


----------



## scholzi (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*

Hi Fredl
Die Gartenpumpe pumpt kein Schlamm...
Der Schlammsauger funktioniert auf Venturiprinzip...
ähnlich wie beim Poolsauger...http://image01.otto.de/pool/OttoDe/de_DE/images/formata/3208974.jpg
durch den Schlauch wird Leitungswasser durch den Sack geleitet. Der Wasserstrahl erzeugt einen Sog der Schlamm und Blätter mitreißt.
Der Dreck bleibt im Sack hängen und das Wasser geht durch!
hier hat das mal jemand zu dem Sauger beschrieben....
http://www.dooyoo.de/teiche-bewaesserung/gardena-7940-20/1322533/

Ich würde dir aber auf keinen Fall raten das Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich zu leiten!


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*

Ich glaube Fredl meint seiner Beschreibung
nach eher das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130418829404&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## Turbo (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*

Hallo

Ich werde mir vermutlich den kaufen. 
http://teichreport.wordpress.com/20...hlammsauger-fur-gartenteich-und-schwimmteich/
Saugt schön langsam (wenig Leistung? ) und mit sehr viel Gefühl. 

Im Geschäft habe ich den Profi Sauger von Kärcher mit eingebauter Pumpe. Also Saugen und abpumpen gleichzeitig.
Nach einem Einsatz mit diesem Gerät müsste ich einige m3 Wasser und viele neue Wasserpflanzen einsetzen. Von den Teichbewohnern ganz zu schweigen.
Auch währe die Pumpe vermutlich öffters verstopft. 

Patrik


----------



## allegra (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*

Hallo, ich hab den Pondovac 4 gekauft. 
Er tut seine Arbeit gut und zuverlässig.
Demnächst werde ich den Granitboden im Schwimmbereich damit absauen, da ist so eine Schicht entstanden aus hellem Material, das sich mich abkeschern lässt.
Dafür werde ich versuchsweise die breite Pooldüse nehmen.

Der Ablaufschlauch ist etwas kurz. Da brauche ich eine helfende Hand, die den Gammel in Kannen oder eine Tonne leitet. Wasser ist kostbar und dann gieße ich damit Beete.

Beim Pndovac ist ein sehr einmaschiger Beutel dabei. Da könnte ich das Wasser durchleiten.    aber ihr sagt ja immer, dass das nicht zurück in den Teich soll.....

Mein Teich ist sehr sehr nährstoffarm - so wie ein Schwimmteich sein sollte. Ich möchte gerne, dass das so bleibt.

LG aus dem Weserbergland
Erdmuthe


----------



## scholzi (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*

Hi Leute
@Fredl
hier verkauft Jörg das sogar gebraucht.....falls du das meinst...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28915
@Andy
 das wäre ne Wette wert....um ein virtuelles Bierchen.

....


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*

@ Scholzi: ok, bin dabei 

Die mit dem Sack funktionieren (oder besser gesagt funtionieren nicht)
per Schlauchanschluß von Ausserhalb und verursachen in erster Linie,
normale Sedimentbildung vorausgesetzt, eine große Schmutzwolke
die einem die Sicht nimmt wo und was man saugt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## austriacarp (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*

So etwas habe ich gemeint
http://www.hanako-koi.info/Bilder/HanakoKoi/Schlammsauger/Schlammsauger_frontal.jpg


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*

Moin moin.

Also, unserer funktioniert so, dass er erst ansaugt, und dann, wenn der Behälter voll Wasse ist, das angesaugte Wasser durch diesen besagten Filtersack über einen anderen Schlauch wieder rauslässt (während dieser Phase saugt er natürlich nicht). Wenn Du dieses Wasser wieder in den Teich leitest, hast Du die Wirkung wie Andy beschrieben hat (aufgewirbelter Schmaddel). Wir nehmen dieses Wasser zum Gießen, dann funktioniert das System auch.


----------



## Micha49497 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*



austriacarp schrieb:


> So etwas habe ich gemeint
> http://www.hanako-koi.info/Bilder/HanakoKoi/Schlammsauger/Schlammsauger_frontal.jpg



...nach etlichen Versuchen mit diversen Geräten, die hier genannt wurden, und viel viel Geld was wir dafür "herausgeworfen" haben, mußten wir erkennen, dass das was was kostet auch was taugt.

Selbst der wirklich nicht günstige Pondovac hat nach meinen Erfahrungen im Bereich ab ca. 90 cm Wassertiefe keine zufriedenstellende Leistung mehr.

Ich konnte im Verleih mal so eine Impellerpumpe ausprobieren. Genial...Ableitungslänge ca. 20 m...super !

Alles andere ist nix !


----------



## austriacarp (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichsauger mit Gartenpumpe*

Ich werde mir auch eine kaufen kostet zwar ca. 750€ ist aber das einzige was wirklich Sinn macht. Wollte mir zuerst selbst eine bauen aber die Impeller als Ersatzteil sind auch ziemlich teuer Pumpe ohne Motor kostet auch über 500€ also werde ich mir gleich eine komplette kaufen außer es hat jemand einen Link wo mann die Teile zu einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis bekommt oder vielleicht einen zu einer günstigen Pumpe.Wäre jedenfalls Dankbar für jeden Tipp.


----------

